# Any Suggestions on a Good Jigging Rod?



## TexasCub

I am looking to put together a good jigging set up for AJ's, Snapper, and an occassional BF Tuna. I have settled on a Avet LX reel but cant decide on a rod that wont break the bank. Trying to keep the rod price under $150. I am all ears to some reccomendations.


----------



## Johnboat

*Okuma Cedros Jigging Rods from Charkbait*

Great looking and great price. High end reel seat. I have the XH heavy one. $109.99 including shipping and no sales tax. I actually talked to them about it at Charkbait. Impossible to get more for your money....forget old prejudice about Okuma tackle. These are great rods. http://www.charkbait.com/cs/csrods-Okuma.htm


----------



## cobia 254 cc

For cheap get the ugly stick gigging rod. Last one I bought was 59.00. It has a metal rod tip(if you get a rod with an insert it is easily knocked out). 
The lx's foot fits real tight in the reel seat on this so use a clamp as I think the reel could slip out.

My favorite cheap rod I have is the Bass Pro brand offshore angler extreme it has all carbide eyes. I have had my 2 for 6 years now and they are tough. 129.00

Both have gimbals which you will want for ajs

http://www.basspro.com/Offshore-Ang...reme&153;-Live-Bait-Rods/product/59366/125322

Whatever you do stay away from shimano trevalas in my opinion


----------



## TexasCub

That Okuma looks like a good one, and its funny that you brought up the BP one cuz I was playing with it yesterday and really liked how it felt but read several bad reviews on BP's website regarding them breaking on fish! You know I have seen the Ugly Stick Jigging rod in action and it actually performed quite well for a $50-60 rod, just thought I'd spoil myself with something a little better.


----------



## Bigdaddy4360

Okuma Cedros all the way!!!!!!!! Any size rod you want is under 120.00... I have read the reviews on the Bass pro rod as well But I also have caught some pretty nice fish on mine and they are not broken, Okuma has way better reel seats though.....


----------



## cobia 254 cc

TexasCub said:


> That Okuma looks like a good one, and its funny that you brought up the BP one cuz I was playing with it yesterday and really liked how it felt but read several bad reviews on BP's website regarding them breaking on fish! You know I have seen the Ugly Stick Jigging rod in action and it actually performed quite well for a $50-60 rod, just thought I'd spoil myself with something a little better.


never broke a BPS rod. Only rod I have actually broke on a fish was a 500 dollar chaos. POS
Now use Pinnacle rods and they are tough and cheap.


----------



## EndTuition

cobia 254 cc said:


> never broke a BPS rod. Only rod I have actually broke on a fish was a 500 dollar chaos. POS
> Now use Pinnacle rods and they are tough and cheap.


Call John at Pinnacle. His rods are high quality, at a really good price.

John 210-364-6943

Connely makes an execelent rods also.

www.*connleyfishing*.com


----------



## bobbycocano

Have had 3 Okuma Cedros. They feel and look great but that is where it ends. Broke the tip off one, (to be completely honest I could have been high sticking it) and two of then have had bad eyes. One still works but I actually prefer the ugly stick. We have 3-4 of them and have never had a problem. Also stay away form carrot stix jigging rods.


----------



## CajunBob

The only way to go is Savage Rods !! Don can hook you up. cause you never know what you will hook up with.


----------



## CajunBob

here is the link

http://high-performance-rods.com/


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

look at the shimanos as well


----------



## wLeeBull

In that price range I would go with Shimano Trevala, Lifetime guarantee. 

Not trying to dogg your choice in reels but the slack in the anti reverse on the Avets drive me crazy when Jigging. you could probably find a nice trinidad on ebay for a good price. 

In my opinion they are just as smooth as the high end jigging reals like Jigging master, Accurate and Alutecnos.

JMHO


----------



## cabolew

Sea Magic


----------



## TXMKM

I bought the ugly stick Tiger Light last year and it's very hard to beat for 69 bucks. Not the best looking rod but seems well built.Has a nice aluminum gimbal and is fairly light weight


----------



## dallasdog

I got one of Brian Conellys Jig-A-Loo rods for my avet LX at the Houston boat show. I have 50 lbs depth hunter on it and love it. I paid $180 and it is 5'8" and rated for 250g jigs. It is awesome action for the same reel.


----------



## wLeeBull

http://www.360tuna.com/forum/f37/fs-shimano-tervala-58-xxh-jigger-25933/


----------



## broadonrod

We are going to have a pile of jigging rods at the seminar for raffle and auction... I know we have 6 Trinidad 30s on Travala rods  and a lot more!!!! Hope to see y'all there... Capt. Ahab


----------



## luna sea II

the original trevala ( not expensive F series ) are great jigging rods for the money. I have 3 on my boat for guests and they've never managed to break one which is saying something. I have actually tried to break them on big jacks and couldn't. they have a lifetime warranty which is covered by the place you buy them at. if you break it take it back and they hand you a new one. 




Scott


----------



## Anthony C

I have had no issues with my Shimano trevala and I have used and abused it last 3yrs.


----------



## broadonrod

They are great rods but if I were going to buy a rod right now to jig with I think I would have Don Savage with Savage Rods here on 2cool build me a Calstar!!! We have several of his rods and he has a pile of them for sale and donated to the Seminar.....  Capt. Ahab


----------



## DRILHER

I have 4 trevala rods and they have worked great for us.


----------



## TexasCub

Yeah DRILHER it was your rods that made me decide to get some better technique suited equipment for this year!


----------



## DRILHER

TexasCub said:


> Yeah DRILHER it was your rods that made me decide to get some better technique suited equipment for this year!


 When the wind slows a little let's go try it again. I want to make a Sword trip.


----------



## TexasCub

I'm off every other friday-sunday, just give me a hollar and I'll be there!


----------



## Lagniappe2008

what you will find is that buying the cheaper rods will eventually burn you. I have learned from trial and error even in the short time i've fished offshore. I would love to hook up with Don Savage and get a product from him in the near future, but i have been fishing hopper rods and have had great success with no failures. We pulled up a 200 plus lb shark on one while jigging for tuna and AJ's, and couldn't believe the strength in the rod. It's also very light. no idea how the price compares to Savage rods, but I would definitely invest in one of those two.


----------



## crawfishking

Lagniappe2008 said:


> what you will find is that buying the cheaper rods will eventually burn you. I have learned from trial and error even in the short time i've fished offshore. I would love to hook up with Don Savage and get a product from him in the near future, but i have been fishing hopper rods and have had great success with no failures. We pulled up a 200 plus lb shark on one while jigging for tuna and AJ's, and couldn't believe the strength in the rod. It's also very light. no idea how the price compares to Savage rods, but I would definitely invest in one of those two.


X2. I really wish I could afford a Savage Rod. Never held one but based on 100% positive reviews here they must be something else! Don't know the price but I'm 35 and I've been building custom made fly rods since high school and they aren't cheap. I wish I had a working knowledge of all the components of offshore rods because I'd make all my own. There is so much difference in blank material, grips and guides that I don't know where to start. 
With that being said, I've bought 3 Hopper rods because they seem like a good middle of the road deal and I really like them. I've heard radically mixed reviews on FTU's return policy but it was the overwhelming amount of good reviews I heard at the time I bought them that made me choose that rod.


----------



## broadonrod

Dons rods ar very reasonable...He has questioned us about different things over time to try to get the right input and build a great rod... The rod he sent to catch the Giant Bluefins last season was the same rod we daydrop for swords with.. I spent some time with him while he was building that rod and we came up with the action that would work for both fish sword and giant tuna.... There are lots of good rods out there.. I know we have one trevala rod and about 15 calstars... I like them both...The Blackfin rods are also a good rod... We have 3 full sets of 4 calstar sword and marlin rods now that Don has built for the seminar so if anyone is looking to buy anything like that you may want to wait until then... :doowapsta... We will also have several waterloo and other combos for the inshore guys and will have some blackfin and seeker rods as well.... The 6 trevala rods we will have are all the same rod Capt. Jeff has I think they are 80-200s really nice rods... Don sold alot of his rods at the Houston fishing show they were a hot Item the booth stayed packed !!! Hope he is staying tied up twisting a bunch of them for the March 24th Seminar :cheers:... Capt. Ahab


----------



## Savage Rods

Yes, I am still up working on rods, lol. There are alot of good rods out there and I will not talk negative about someone else's rods. I think mine are a bit different in that I work to try and build the best for the money. I won't skimp and buy cheaper components so I can hit a price point. Yes, that makes mine a bit more than some others, but we can talk all day about lastability and fishability too.

The Trevala is a great rod for the money. I've seen some of the fish Capt Jeff has caught on them. Paired with the right reel, it can do wonders. Hopper is a decent jigging rod too.

I am not afraid to ask questions of those who may know more. I burned the phone lines with Brett for days trying to figure out what works best. The rod I did for Giant Bluefin was a fun rod, what the heck could we do. I think it did okay.

My advice is to pick up the various jigging rods and how they feel to you. I personally would look at going with the Avet HXJ, I don't think it will work you like a LX will. I use the LX too, but if and when you run into that YFT or monster reef donkey, you'll reconsider. Just my opinion.


----------



## Hotrod

Savage Rods FTW!


----------



## Fin-Atic

I have 4 of the trevala's and I really like them. Havent had one break yet.. brought in quite a few nice fish with them. Very lightweight and very strong


----------



## DRILHER

broadonrod said:


> Dons rods ar very reasonable...He has questioned us about different things over time to try to get the right input and build a great rod... The rod he sent to catch the Giant Bluefins last season was the same rod we daydrop for swords with.. I spent some time with him while he was building that rod and we came up with the action that would work for both fish sword and giant tuna.... There are lots of good rods out there.. I know we have one trevala rod and about 15 calstars... I like them both...The Blackfin rods are also a good rod... We have 3 full sets of 4 calstar sword and marlin rods now that Don has built for the seminar so if anyone is looking to buy anything like that you may want to wait until then... :doowapsta... We will also have several waterloo and other combos for the inshore guys and will have some blackfin and seeker rods as well.... The 6 trevala rods we will have are all the same rod Capt. Jeff has I think they are 80-200s really nice rods... Don sold alot of his rods at the Houston fishing show they were a hot Item the booth stayed packed !!! Hope he is staying tied up twisting a bunch of them for the March 24th Seminar :cheers:... Capt. Ahab


 I'll pick one up at the siminar and try it. They are not available down here and it's hard to buy something you can't see but I would rather support a local business.


----------



## TexasCub

Savage Rods said:


> I personally would look at going with the Avet HXJ, I don't think it will work you like a LX will. I use the LX too, but if and when you run into that YFT or monster reef donkey, you'll reconsider. Just my opinion.


That's an interesting perspective on reel options, I was trying to keep the reel on the lightweight side, might need to check out the XHJ.


----------



## Bluewaterbound

For the Trevala fans that have posted , are y'all using the medium to heavy or the heavy action rods mostly ????

I have a new Daiwa Saltist BG 40H I need to order a rod for. 

Thanks.


----------



## broadonrod

Bluewaterbound said:


> For the Trevala fans that have posted , are y'all using the medium to heavy or the heavy action rods mostly ????
> 
> I have a new Daiwa Saltist BG 40H I need to order a rod for.
> 
> Thanks.


 Savage Rods... If I was going to buy a rod for that... See what we have coming at the Seminar before you buy  Capt. Ahab


----------



## SSN

broadonrod said:


> Savage Rods... If I was going to buy a rod for that... See what we have coming at the Seminar before you buy  Capt. Ahab


Will Rj have any of his rods on display?


----------



## Johnboat

*Every time a rod question comes up*

hwell: Several folks respond who seem to break and/or destroy any rod other than an UglyStik. Just sayin'


----------



## luna sea II

Bluewaterbound said:


> For the Trevala fans that have posted , are y'all using the medium to heavy or the heavy action rods mostly ????
> 
> I have a new Daiwa Saltist BG 40H I need to order a rod for.
> 
> Thanks.


I've got an xh and a couple xxh. go with the xxh.


----------



## Ernest

OTI makes some good jigging rogs. Know I love mine.


----------



## Catn' Around

Go with the Calstars. I have 2 trevala had three and 7 calstars. The extra money for the calstars is well worth it. Don does some nice work. If I didn't build my own I would have him build mine. The GF 760m if an awesome blank as well as the GF 765L


----------



## doughboy361

For the price you ask go with Trevela XXH. Good enough for smaller aj and snapper. Last fall had a buddy hook up to a 70lbs yft on the Trevela XXH and I can tell you that its not up to its task. We landed the fish but the rod does not have enough back bone for tuna over 50lbs.


----------



## TexasCub

doughboy361 said:


> For the price you ask go with Trevela XXH. Good enough for smaller aj and snapper. Last fall had a buddy hook up to a 70lbs yft on the Trevela XXH and I can tell you that its not up to its task. We landed the fish but the rod does not have enough back bone for tuna over 50lbs.


Well thats not to reassuring, I was kind of leaning towards the Trevala XXH mated with a Avet Hoo X.


----------



## mad marlin

He's been honest , but you can always returned back if brakes.


----------



## luna sea II

if you want a real jigging rod you are going to have to exceed your budget by a few hundred dollars. the trevalla xxh is basically a 200 gram rod that will handle 17lbs of drag before the line starts cutting into your hand on the fore grip. 

I love my calstars but they don't make a true jigging rod. when I first started jigging in the late 90's I bought a calstar 665h and it worked but now I use it for trolling wahoo and live baiting tuna. good jigging rods are light as a feather and once you fish with one you will understand.

I have a vfox t-blade jigging rod which is basically the same parabolic blank as the famous jigging master rods. it's a 250-350 gram rod and I still have to point it at big jacks and let my tn40n do the work. the reel has alot more balls than the rod. you can do the same thing with a trevalla xxh but you have to have a reel with alot of drag. 


you are going to spend a minimum of $350 to get the real deal. if you can't do that the xxh trevalla is your beat bet. 



Scott


----------



## doughboy361

TexasCub said:


> Well thats not to reassuring, I was kind of leaning towards the Trevala XXH mated with a Avet Hoo X.


After that trip my buddy went out and bought two new jigging rods. Zenaq Fokeeto FS53-16 and Smith AMJ 52EX(One of the most popular jigging rod around the world). I don't think Avet make a true jigging reel. Go with Accurate BX600N or Shimano Trinidad 40N(upgrade drag to carbontex).


----------



## red34

luna sea II said:


> if you want a real jigging rod you are going to have to exceed your budget by a few hundred dollars. the trevalla xxh is basically a 200 gram rod that will handle 17lbs of drag before the line starts cutting into your hand on the fore grip.
> 
> I love my calstars but they don't make a true jigging rod. when I first started jigging in the late 90's I bought a calstar 665h and it worked but now I use it for trolling wahoo and live baiting tuna. good jigging rods are light as a feather and once you fish with one you will understand.


I agree very much with this post. The 58XXH is almost identical to my new 200g in power. For cheap rods, I like Hopper, Saltiga, VanStaal, and I hear good stuff about the Star Plasma, but have never held one.

At $300, our new Fathom Blades that are coming out you will get a FAR superior rod than anything I listed in action, materials, and jigging "feel". A cheap outfit and then an upgrade to something nice is more expensive than something nice once.

An Accurate 665N or NN will be 10x better than any Avet for jigging, and will be very close in price if you shop. I can't decide if I like my 665NN or Trini 40N better...


----------



## broadonrod

red34 said:


> I agree very much with this post. The 58XXH is almost identical to my new 200g in power. For cheap rods, I like Hopper, Saltiga, VanStaal, and I hear good stuff about the Star Plasma, but have never held one.
> 
> At $300, our new Fathom Blades that are coming out you will get a FAR superior rod than anything I listed in action, materials, and jigging "feel". A cheap outfit and then an upgrade to something nice is more expensive than something nice once.
> 
> An Accurate 665N or NN will be 10x better than any Avet for jigging, and will be very close in price if you shop. I can't decide if I like my 665NN or Trini 40N better...


 Very nice stuff you had at the houston show my brother... Capt. Ahab Here is a tuna and look what happened to him and the anglers after the 2 and a half hour fight !!!!


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp

good jigging rods are light as a feather and once you fish with one you will understand.
This line was posted by LSea, well X2 on that. Jigging Master or Sea Magic rods are 2 of the best for the money, in my opinion. They are lite and can handle big fish. There are lots of opinions on this topic and many others, this will cost you some money until you find out what works for you. While you are at it get a good reel and that would be a Jigging Master they are much liter than others and have massive amounts of drag and torque and there just is not much to them. They are pricey but you will not have to buy another one. Just another in a long list of opinions. FISH ON!!!!!!


----------



## mad marlin

luna sea II said:


> if you want a real jigging rod you are going to have to exceed your budget by a few hundred dollars. the trevalla xxh is basically a 200 gram rod that will handle 17lbs of drag before the line starts cutting into your hand on the fore grip.
> 
> I love my calstars but they don't make a true jigging rod. when I first started jigging in the late 90's I bought a calstar 665h and it worked but now I use it for trolling wahoo and live baiting tuna. good jigging rods are light as a feather and once you fish with one you will understand.
> 
> I have a vfox t-blade jigging rod which is basically the same parabolic blank as the famous jigging master rods. it's a 250-350 gram rod and I still have to point it at big jacks and let my tn40n do the work. the reel has alot more balls than the rod. you can do the same thing with a trevalla xxh but you have to have a reel with alot of drag.
> 
> you are going to spend a minimum of $350 to get the real deal. if you can't do that the xxh trevalla is your beat bet.
> 
> Scott


V fox are excellent rods for a budget jigging rod with plenty backbone for some decent fish.


----------



## teckersley

Another amen for John at Pinnacle Rods. Just ordered a 3rd one from him and can not say enough about service and price. This one will be for deep dropping with a new Daiwa Seaborg 750MT. I ordered it Wednesday and it showed up at the door today. For the price he charges, they cant be beat. You can buy 2 or 3 for the price of those other brands. Don't think you will have to though.


----------



## tank8677

i would go with Sea Magic jigging rod, i just came back from tuna trip with capt. john from galveston and the jigging rod was awesome. its very light in weight and held up very well.


----------



## FishingFanatic96

I have two Shimano trevalas XXH and love both of them. They have been great rods. I have battled lots of fish on them from snapper to 100lb yellowfin.


----------



## Day0ne

You probably should state what type of jigging you are going to do. Knife or "Japanese" or "speed" jigging uses a totally different type of rod than "yo-yo" style jigging. In fact, there is almost 2' difference in the rod lengths. Bucktails use a different rod also. This explains why the answers are all over the place. Comparing a Trevala to a Calstar (or Seeker) is apples to ornges. Two different rods for two different uses.


----------



## snapper tapper

sea majic


----------



## hog

TexasCub said:


> I am looking to put together a good jigging set up for AJ's, Snapper, and an occassional BF Tuna. I have settled on a Avet LX reel but cant decide on a rod that wont break the bank. *Trying to keep the rod price under $150.* I am all ears to some reccomendations.


My Cent and a half

 Sea Magics are around $150-$170ish Located right here off I45 in LaMarque. Great little spot to stop and tackle shop. Chris is a great fella to talk fish'n with. I own 3 of his rods, first one I bought, the others, my wife gave me as gifts because
 she love me. 
(and she knows where Chris's shop is)
 









Another is
The New UGLY STICK JIGGING RODS

 



... 

 Their Probably 
 $70ish
 Tough as Nails, 
 Heck of a back bone
 Usually if you break one, you can exchange one. Ive just never broken one tho. 
 I have a older Ugly Stick I modified for Jigg'n and its over 12 yrs old.

 If I ever do put WD-40 on my jig rod buy'n wallet, I will probably get a Don Savage. Several friends of mine that I fish with have'm and they are heck of a rod, and I love the snap on harness rings he puts on his spinning rods when asked. 

 good luck with what ever rod you choose... ​







​


----------



## Bigdaddy4360

If it is a must to stay under 150.00 go with the Okuma I have had no problems and if you have a little more go to serious tackle and see Chris.... you don't need a 450.00 Jigging rod to catch fish... But they are pretty!!


----------



## Bigdaddy4360

The old Okuma is a lot better than the old.... but they are not the best just affordable.


----------



## Bird

Sea Magic Dragon Fly jigging rods. We have 6 on the boat from the 250g to the 600g. My favorite is the 400g. We've had them since they came out a few years ago. Great rods, good price $170ish and from local tackle shop trying to make it good.


----------



## TexasCub

Well I decided on my setup and I did exceed my budget, by quite a bit. I went with the Okuma Makaira 10 which has a true reverse dawg instead of a reverse bearing, 34lbs of drag and holds almost 400 yards of 80# Daiwa Boat Braid. This reel had a lot of input into its design updates post release, by some of the gurus of the industry (Alan Tani and Cal Sheets). Here is a good review of the makaira

http://alantani.com/index.php?topic=1141.0

And for a rod I settled on a Spinal Series II CJF300

http://spinalrods.com/series2jigging.html

I spent more than I planned but I think ultimately I'll have a pretty sweet jigging set up.


----------



## sjrobin

I have four rods for sale and any of them would be good for snapper. Two custom, one Penn International Tuna stick, and one Castaway Texas Tarpon Tamer.


----------



## Bigdaddy4360

TexasCub said:


> Well I decided on my setup and I did exceed my budget, by quite a bit. I went with the Okuma Makaira 10 which has a true reverse dawg instead of a reverse bearing, 34lbs of drag and holds almost 400 yards of 80# Daiwa Boat Braid. This reel had a lot of input into its design updates post release, by some of the gurus of the industry (Alan Tani and Cal Sheets). Here is a good review of the makaira
> 
> http://alantani.com/index.php?topic=1141.0
> 
> And for a rod I settled on a Spinal Series II CJF300
> 
> http://spinalrods.com/series2jigging.html
> 
> I spent more than I planned but I think ultimately I'll have a pretty sweet jigging set up.


I would say you have one nice set up there!!! I have already read the reviews. Let me know how well it works for you they are saying that reel is whopping the blue fin in the Atlantic..


----------



## TexasCub

Yeah with Alan Tani and Cal Sheets blessings I don't see how I could go wrong, plus the 5 year warranty is nice. I am getting it for a lot less than you see it advertised for, anyone interested in that hook up feel free to pm me.


----------

